# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  مباشر من داخل قـــــاعة نيلتون بشــارع المطار فعاليات تدشين جائزة الكــرة الذهبية ( منتدي جماهير المريخ )

## امام اباتي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من داخل قاعة نيلتون بشارع المطار ننقل لكم فعاليات احتفال تدشين جائزة الكرة الذهبية  بالتعاون بين منتدي جماهير المريخ وزيوت فوكس ..... 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*متابعين
*

----------


## جواندي

*بالتوفيق للاخوة بمنتدي جماهير المريخ
لهذا العمل الرائع
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله
نرفع لهم القبعات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## ابولين

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
دقر يا عين

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*التحية لمنتدى الجماهير صاحب المبادرات الطيبة !!
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*وصول اللاعب بسكال وزوجته
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*وصول اعضاء مجلس المريخ كل من ازهري وداعة الله+ عصام الحاج
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ايضاً وصول قدامي اللاعبين خالد أحمد المصطفي + حاتم محمد أحمد + عبد المجيد جعفر + نجم الدين أبو حشيش
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حضور مميز للاعلام المريخي حسن محجوب + أبو العلاء ( ولدنا ) + مزمل ابو القاسم + حسن حمد 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*وصول النجم جوناث سكواها
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الان كلمة المدير العام للمنتدى ناصر أحمد
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*وصول الدكتور جمال الوالي + سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي + معتصم جعفر
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حرم النور فى وصلة غنائية 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الاذاعة الرياضية تنقل بعضا من الحفل من وقت لاخر
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*جمال الوالي 
 لاعبي المريخ
 ابراهومه
  وكلمه عصام الحاج
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الحفل بقي شكلو مبالغه من الجمال والروعه والترتيب
*

----------


## Deimos

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله ...

روعة وإبداع ...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*روووووووووووووعة ما رايناه بالامس شكرا منتدي جماهير المريخ شكرا زيوت فوكس
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*شكلو فعلاً كان رائع جداً ألف مبروك لمنتدى الجماهير و المزيد من الإبداع لكل المنتديات الحمراء
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ماشاء الله
ماشاء الله

روووووووعة يا مريخاب ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجهود رائع لكوكبة النقل المباشر بقيادة المبدع امام اباتي والمصور المبدع ميدو وكوكبة المرابطين مصعب الجاك وعجبكو ومزمل عباس
تسلموا يارائعين على الروائع وربنا يكتر ويزيد في الافراح المريخية

*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*بالنجاح الباهر يا احلى صفوة
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*باقى الصور وين  ياماسورة ..

*

----------

